

Has Twitter Implemented A ‘Real Name’ Policy? - profitbaron
http://www.flarevine.com/2012/01/25/has-twitter-implemented-a-real-name-policy/

======
dalke
Remember, when a headline like this ends with a question mark, the answer is
probably "no."

